# Computer for motorhome



## 91416 (May 1, 2005)

Probably many of you will not have seen this piece of computer news, but Apple Computers have now made it possible to install both OSX and Windows XP on their latest computers. I mention this because I am sure many of you would like a fully functioning computer onboard your motorhome. The Mac Mini is a small form factor computer and will run both operating systems. It is small enough to fit in a dashboard slot. All it needs is a suitable monitor and keyboard. So know we have the best of all worlds, a great looking mini-computer that runs your favourite operating system.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
I have been a Mac user for many years, I know about the new dual core processor from Intel on the latest Macs but not that they could run Windows XP .. Can you give the link please .. ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi jim

Not sure when robdunford will be back on so here is a link:

Download it and give it a go:

XP on a Mac link

As far as Macs go ..I only know how to turn one on...and I have to think about that...so this may give me something new to play with.

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike .. 

I see it's Public Beta at the moment .. 

Think I'll pass on this one, it's to entice Windows users to Mac OS X , it wouldn't entice me to go back Windows .. :roll:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I use these guys for my mini pc's

http://www.esaw.co.uk

Cheers
Karl


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> I use these guys for my mini pc's
> 
> http://www.esaw.co.uk
> 
> ...


 8O Very nice if a LITTLE (????) expensive. :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I used these guys pcs

http://eu.shuttle.com/en/Desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-3/

very nice and small form factor, but again at a price tag


----------



## 91416 (May 1, 2005)

*Hi, I am back...*

I should have posted a link! 
My whole take on this was that this software would allow any operating system to run and thus allow anyone to take advantage of Apple's smallest computer. I am seriously looking at installing a Mac Mini in my MH, the idea being that for a 'home' entertainment system Mac OSX would do fine, but for navigation purposes, there are simply more applications out there for Windows and not Macs
This is not a PC v Mac thread, I see the benefits in both systems.
BTW this 'beta' will be incorporated into the next version of OSX and may well run 'parallel' to OSX.
I am sure there are many Windows users out there who like the 'look' of Mac computers, but get cold feet over the different OS. 
I also see the benefits in our 'space challenging' motorhomes, for a real computer to run all sorts of things.
If anyone needs any further advice, I am open.
Rob


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Have you thought about looking on ebuyer? They have barebones shuttle systems or all the bits to make your own if your so inclined.

As with everything smaller in computing... you pay more the smaller it gets!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I don't use windows or Mac :wink: I run off Fedora Core Linux 8) 

I just mentioned these small boxes as they are ready made, low power come with mounting brackets and can install most OS's (except mac). The mounting brackets are perfect for mounting under a table or in a cabinet in motorhome  

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> but for navigation purposes, there are simply more applications out there for Windows and not Macs


True, there is only one navigation program for Mac .. called Route 66, it's an excellent package, used it for several years .. so how many navigation applications do you need or want be it Windows or Mac ? 
My own preference for navigation is a stand alone dedicated unit like Tom Tom or Magellan .. 
IMO Laptops, Mini PCs, PDAs are all great but are not the most convenient navigation tools. ...


----------

